
Hubble Goes High Def to Revisit the Iconic 'Pillars of Creation' - SoulMan
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/16215270065/in/photostream/lightbox/
======
visakanv
Oh, my god. It's always one thing to intellectually appreciate these things,
and another to begin to sort-of get a sense of the actual large numbers. All
those stars. Wow.

I'm guessing now that even this doesn't actually communicate, say, even half
as many stars as there actually are? Wow.

